# old kelloggs bottle



## dollarbill (Mar 23, 2006)

hey all started to clean up some bottles ive had pack up and came across this one and was wondering if any of yall might know what it contained. iam sure it had a lable at one time it pretty plain except it has kelloggs on the bottom.thanks for any help an good luck diggen.bill
 woops there are two g sorry .bill


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 23, 2006)

*RE: old kellogs bottle*

heres a shot of the hole bottle. thanks agian .bill


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 24, 2006)

*RE: old kellogs bottle*

hi dollorbill,  i have dug a couple with kellogs on base, i though it look like a medicine bottle.  i have to see if i can find mine, i think mine is a newer bottle.  nice bottle, keep diggen ,  rhona


----------



## madman (Mar 24, 2006)

*RE: old kellogs bottle*

ive found those also  was it connected with the cereal  corn syrup??  mike


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

*RE: old kellogs bottle*

Nope Mike, The guy that the cerial was named after spelled his name with two g's. Kellogg.

 Now thats what I get for looking at this forum late at nite. It is spelled with two gs.[&:]


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 24, 2006)

How they gonna get those corn flakes through that li'l throat on that bottle?


----------



## bottleboy311 (Mar 24, 2006)

> How they gonna get those corn flakes through that li'l throat on that bottle?


 
 Wil, don't you know they used wider mouth bottles for the corn flacks, this pictucular type bottle contained rice crispies![sm=tongue.gif]

 Lee


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, Now that I've gotten over my attack of stupidity I can help you out.

 Dr William Kellogg ran a sanatorium at Battle Creek, Michigan where he expermented with vegatable extracts to make people healther, better health through better diet. He bottled vitamin enriched all natural vegatable compounds for use by his patients. They could take it home so when they could not eat right they could drink some of his invigorating and heathful tonic. The first sports drink I guess. Thoese bottles held these tonics. I don't understand why they aren't worth alot of money but they are only worth about $10. There are a few other Kellogg bottles too.

 Bet it tasted like crap.[&:] Not to found of his flakes either.[:'(]


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 24, 2006)

Wasn't there a movie about that?


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2006)

yo obi wan  great info!!! thanks, never new, got to love this forum  mike


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 25, 2006)

hey warren great info. thanks alot an good luck diggen.bill


----------



## Yooper14 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want any more info on John Harvey Kellogg, shoot an email my way.  I teach church history at my school...Kellogg was a part of the SDA church during the beginnings of his company, and did a lot withour health ministry....
 Tim


----------

